# diamonds little & big



## melly88 (May 9, 2010)

hi there im wanting to see a few pics of peoples diamonds but not only how they look now but when they were babies as well.

thanks


----------



## melly88 (May 11, 2010)

any1 have pics of their diamonds as babies & now?


----------



## eitak (May 11, 2010)

not teh bst photos but all i ahve on my comp atm, ill get some more in awhile


----------



## melly88 (May 11, 2010)

thanx 4 that!!! how old is he/she in the pics???


----------



## captive_fairy (May 11, 2010)

The second one is her when I got her at about 18 months old, the other is from the other day. She's now 3.


----------



## melly88 (May 11, 2010)

very nice!!!


----------



## melly88 (May 24, 2010)

any1 els got pics?


----------



## dragonscrawling (May 25, 2010)

I really need some more recent photos, these are from 2007


----------



## evozz (May 25, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> The second one is her when I got her at about 18 months old, the other is from the other day. She's now 3.


 
WOW!! How is her pattern so developed at 18 months? Or is that just the type that she is? (similar to having a B&G with very bright colours compared to one with dull colours?)


----------



## melly88 (May 26, 2010)

yeah u should take some news ones i would love to see them


----------



## AM Pythons (May 26, 2010)

View attachment 147691


----------



## Vincey (May 26, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> View attachment 147691



wow, badass


----------



## robertirwin2008 (May 26, 2010)

*my diamond*

just over 2yrs old. dont hav any of it as a hatchie.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (May 26, 2010)

My sons diamond STEVE


----------



## evozz (May 26, 2010)

Woot, go steve! Steve is the best name, ever. Be it for Snakes, hamsters, cats, people, dogs, fungus etc. etc.


----------



## Tinky (May 26, 2010)

*Tails, (from Tatt2tony's beast)*

Tails

Hatched 02/01


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 26, 2010)

Tinky said:


> Tails
> 
> Hatched 02/01


 
u look like some1 i no


----------



## melly88 (May 27, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> View attachment 147691



wow he/she is big & beautiful how old? do u have any pics of when he/she was little?


----------



## melly88 (May 27, 2010)

robertirwin2008 said:


> just over 2yrs old. dont hav any of it as a hatchie.


 
very nice


----------



## melly88 (May 27, 2010)

Lovemyreptiles said:


> View attachment 147702
> My sons diamond STEVE



nice looking diamond there its b&w yeah? its hard to tell in pics sometimes. how old is he?


----------



## python_dan89 (May 29, 2010)

anymore pics people this is awesome =) 

Would this snake be good for a first? How big do they get they look like they grow fast. 

Cheers, Daniel


----------



## melly88 (May 30, 2010)

bigtime89 said:


> anymore pics people this is awesome =)
> 
> Would this snake be good for a first? How big do they get they look like they grow fast.
> 
> Cheers, Daniel


 
i dont have a diamond, thats why i am doing this thread 2 see how they look as babies & 2 see what they turn into so i know what 2 look 4 when i get one myself. but i am told they are pretty good 1st python.


----------



## Jimmy_jam (May 30, 2010)

i like this topic, i am in the market for a male and female b/w diamond. i want to see some before and after pics. (hatchie->adult pics).....

come on everyone show us some of you babies..


----------



## melly88 (May 30, 2010)

Jimmy_jam said:


> i like this topic, i am in the market for a male and female b/w diamond. i want to see some before and after pics. (hatchie->adult pics).....
> 
> come on everyone show us some of you babies..


 
if u find some B&W let me know cos thats what im after 2!!!


----------



## Jimmy_jam (May 31, 2010)

well my breeder has some at the moment. and i should be going around there tomo or the next day. but i wanted to see what to look for when they are hatchies and what they turn out like. but i will let you know when i talk to my guy.


----------



## gosia (May 31, 2010)

View attachment 148593
View attachment 148594


Here is our girl Delilah who is 2 - we just got her 2 months ago so no baby photos :-(


----------



## melly88 (May 31, 2010)

Jimmy_jam said:


> well my breeder has some at the moment. and i should be going around there tomo or the next day. but i wanted to see what to look for when they are hatchies and what they turn out like. but i will let you know when i talk to my guy.


 
ok cool thanks!!! hope they look good!!!


----------



## melly88 (May 31, 2010)

gosia said:


> View attachment 148593
> View attachment 148594
> 
> 
> Here is our girl Delilah who is 2 - we just got her 2 months ago so no baby photos :-(




hey the links u put up dont work for me :-( i would love to c her


----------



## sweetangel (May 31, 2010)

here is my little one at about 3 months and then one at about 2yo


----------



## mrkos (May 31, 2010)

my two year old male and female pair absolute pleasure to own the pair of them puts every other python ive ever kept to shame


----------



## melly88 (May 31, 2010)

sweetangel said:


> here is my little one at about 3 months and then one at about 2yo



so cute


----------



## melly88 (May 31, 2010)

mrkos said:


> View attachment 148599
> View attachment 148602
> my two year old male and female pair absolute pleasure to own the pair of them puts every other python ive ever kept to shame



nice markings on them yeloow with white spots  do u have any pics of them when they aere little?


----------



## mrkos (May 31, 2010)

this is when they where a year old sorry i dont have anything older they were fairly dull as hatchlings up untill about a year old now they just get nicer with every shed


----------



## bkevo (May 31, 2010)

my female when she was a yearling. pictures have been posted before and are really old should take a few new ones


----------



## melly88 (May 31, 2010)

mrkos said:


> View attachment 148618
> this is when they where a year old sorry i dont have anything older they were fairly dull as hatchlings up untill about a year old now they just get nicer with every shedView attachment 148619



awww they r soooo cute


----------



## melly88 (May 31, 2010)

bkevo said:


> my female when she was a yearling. pictures have been posted before and are really old should take a few new ones


she is lovely! yeah take some new ones & post them up so we can c the difference


----------



## melly88 (Mar 26, 2011)

any new pics???


----------



## Australis (Mar 26, 2011)

.......


----------



## melly88 (Mar 26, 2011)

nice diamond australis do u have any pics of it when it was little???


----------



## Australis (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh i didn't read the thread - its just a wild one.


----------



## melly88 (Mar 26, 2011)

ok. why are all the wild ones so nice lol


----------



## Bushman (Mar 26, 2011)

melly88 said:


> ok. why are all the wild ones so nice lol


They're not all nice.

That one is though Australis. Whereabouts was that one found?


----------



## Australis (Mar 26, 2011)

A Central Coast one bushman. 
Probably a good representation of whats typical around here.


----------



## melly88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bushman said:


> They're not all nice.


 
yeah i guess no1 really takes pics of ugly wild 1s


----------



## Bushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Australis. I agree that that one is fairly typical, which says something about the calibre of Diamonds from that part of the world. The central coast is famous for beautiful Diamonds that's for sure but you still get some unattractive specimens from there too. 
The variation amongst Diamonds is enormous, even within a single population. In fact every population seems to have what can be called "high yellow" right through to slug-monsters (a terrible but somehow apt term for some beasts).

Melly88, I take pics of ugly wild ones. Sorry if I sound disagreeable, as that's not my intention. I just happen to disagree with both of your statements. You'll find that Diamonds are the ugly ducklings of the snake world.


----------



## Australis (Mar 27, 2011)

.............. another wild Central Coast one.
And what might be considered ugly - one from upper North Shore, Sydney.


----------



## melly88 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bushman said:


> Thanks Australis. I agree that that one is fairly typical, which says something about the calibre of Diamonds from that part of the world. The central coast is famous for beautiful Diamonds that's for sure but you still get some unattractive specimens from there too.
> The variation amongst Diamonds is enormous, even within a single population. In fact every population seems to have what can be called "high yellow" right through to slug-monsters (a terrible but somehow apt term for some beasts).
> 
> Melly88, I take pics of ugly wild ones. Sorry if I sound disagreeable, as that's not my intention. I just happen to disagree with both of your statements. You'll find that Diamonds are the ugly ducklings of the snake world.



yeah i agree with the ugly duckling statement thats y im trying 2 get people to post up pics of theres when it was little & when it was big so every1 can c the difference


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## melly88 (Mar 27, 2011)

can u post that again beckyreptilegirl the pic didnt work


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry


----------



## melly88 (Mar 27, 2011)

hang on it works now lol
do u have any pics of it when it was little???


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Mar 27, 2011)

umm, ill have a look... she is 2 at the moment


----------



## melly88 (Mar 27, 2011)

cool thanks


----------



## Bushman (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting those pics Australis. I'm always interested to see wild specimens, no matter how "ugly" they may seem to be. I reckon that they're all interesting, especially from a scientific perspective. Some types are better adapted to particular microclimates than others it seems. 

Melly88, the differences between juveniles are usually quite subtle in most cases, especially in neonates. They're all pretty drab compared to how they turn out. However, there is the occasional hatchling that breaks the rules and looks attractive from a very young age but it's rare. There's an exceptional specimen that comes to mind, it was bred by 'Serpenttongue'. 'Pinkmus' was very fortunate to be the one who bought it. (I think that he may be a member here, so if you do a search you should be able to find it). It was an orange-brown hatchling, instead of the more typical dark brown colouration.


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2011)

These are wild diamonds from the Gosford area.


----------



## melly88 (Mar 27, 2011)

interesting bushman i will have 2 have a look thanks



beckyreptilegirl said:


>




aww cute



-Matt- said:


> These are wild diamonds from the Gosford area.



they r nice


----------



## Bushman (Mar 27, 2011)

Good shots Matt. That first one is unusually dark for a Gosford specimen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2011)

Bushman said:


> Good shots Matt. That first one is unusually dark for a Gosford specimen. Thanks for sharing.



The camera flash actually lights it up a bit, the snake was very dark in the flesh...I would almost say black on top.


----------



## melly88 (Mar 27, 2011)

ok back on topic i want 2 c ur diamond as babies & as old as they r now


----------



## woody101 (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is my mates diamond this picture was taken about 3weeks before a shed this diamond is insane once its shed its almost blinding


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 28, 2011)

woody101 said:


> Here is my mates diamond this picture was taken about 3weeks before a shed this diamond is insane once its shed its almost blinding


 Wow. That's a stunner. I want one. Haha.


----------



## melly88 (May 1, 2011)

any more pics people????


----------



## Snakewoman (May 1, 2011)

I should have some pics soon, I've bought an enclosure off Ebay and when it gets delivered I'll get a diamond


----------



## Pinoy (May 1, 2011)

This is Armani...

24-2-11






10-3-11





31-3-11





13-4-11





17-4-11





25-4-11





I'll post some more pics in a year or so lol


----------



## melly88 (May 1, 2011)

cutie


----------



## Snakewoman (May 1, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> This is Armani...


 
Aww, I love babies! Their eyes are so big and cute! If all goes to plan I'll be bringing home a Diamond on Tuesday  excited!!!


----------



## Pinoy (May 1, 2011)

I'll post another pic once he's shed


----------



## lisa5 (May 1, 2011)

I like the way you have taken photo's of your diamond on a regular basis, Pinoy. You can already see some changes. I'll try to do that with my little one. Armani is a cutie!


----------



## Pinoy (May 1, 2011)

Hehe thanks, I'm a bit trigger happy with my camera  I've been doing it with all my snakes and mt beardie  
I think the changes they go through as they grow is awesome.


----------



## cement (May 1, 2011)

Some adults


----------



## Bez84 (May 1, 2011)

Awesome diamonds, i personally love seeing pics of them inside there outdoor enclosures as im always after new ideas...


----------



## Pinoy (May 2, 2011)

Here he is freshly shed, doesn't look much different from last time though, just a bit more yellow...

2-5-11







Here's one just for fun


----------



## Torah (May 2, 2011)




----------



## cement (May 5, 2011)

Some yearlings






Some hatchlings


----------



## Snakewoman (May 5, 2011)




----------



## guzzo (May 5, 2011)

I had never realised how lovely Diamonds are......I think Darwins humid climate might be a problem though!


----------



## Bushman (May 6, 2011)

Tahlia, what's the white stuff around your Diamond's eyes?


----------



## Snakewoman (May 6, 2011)

Bushman said:


> Tahlia, what's the white stuff around your Diamond's eyes?


 
I got it just the other day and it had a very severe mite infestation. I've treated it and the mites seem to be gone now, and the snakes eyes are clearing up.


----------



## melly88 (Aug 18, 2011)

would love to see some more pics


----------



## squishi (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is my girl Pearl she was our 2nd snake by 15 minutes an olive was our first. I do not have any recent pics of her but she would now be 3 years old. I have been thinking about selling her because we are in a really hot climate here in CQ. Pics attached


sorry didn't work


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 18, 2011)

This is my baby Luigi, he might be considered "ugly" because he has not the slightest bit of yellow on him, but i would rather him then any other, his about 5yrs old


----------



## melly88 (Aug 18, 2011)

very cute squishi. would love to see some up to date pics of her.

i like to see some different diamonds kimberlyann. i wouldnt call him ugly at all


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 19, 2011)

Kim, ive been desperelty searching for a young man like him without luck; so he's not ugly...youre just lucky


----------



## TBrothers (Aug 19, 2011)

Male 1View attachment 214380
Male 1View attachment 214381
Female 2View attachment 214383
Male 1 and Female 1View attachment 214382


----------



## bluelindley (Aug 19, 2011)

Kimberlyann thats one beautiful Diamond, very lucky.

Heres my little fella, Fang







Curious little fella


----------



## briiiziii (Aug 19, 2011)

there is no such thing as an ugly snake. period.


----------



## melly88 (Aug 20, 2011)

TBrothers ur links dont work can u post them again

bluelindley very nice

briiiziii good point


----------



## jakethomas (Aug 20, 2011)

TBrothers Male1View attachment 214498


----------



## melly88 (Aug 20, 2011)

the link still doesnt work???? :-(


----------



## TBrothers (Aug 21, 2011)

The One with its mouth open is a female and the high yellow is a male and the darker diamond is a female.


----------



## melly88 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks for reposting the pics 

very nice, i really like the last pic


----------



## traceylee (Aug 26, 2011)

My Beautiful girl Asha....

View attachment 215285


View attachment 215286


View attachment 215287


----------



## melly88 (Aug 26, 2011)

traceylee can u post the pics again they wont work for me


----------



## traceylee (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh :/ Not sure what happened there...

View attachment 215363
View attachment 215364


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 215382
View attachment 215383


havent posted photos in a while, my "pair" of high gold diamodns , 
unfortunatly they are both males!!! .... maybe they can adopt ? lol


----------



## traceylee (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't see your pics


----------



## Pacer (Aug 27, 2011)

*My Diamonds*

Here are my three diamonds basking in the sun last week.


----------



## hoddo (Aug 28, 2011)

Heres some pics of a few Diamonds that live on and in our shed roof. The darker of the two big ones has been around for a few years and she dosent mind being touched, she's got a few males hanging around. The other big one hasnt been around as long and is a bit more timid. Theres a few more in the album when you click the thumbs.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 28, 2011)

My new girl


----------



## Bushman (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to APS Hoddo. It's great to see pics of wild Diamonds adapting to urban environments. Rooftops such as this offer good thermoregulatory potential to Diamonds. They have just about everything they need in a small area. If they have access into the roof cavity, it's a great place to over-winter. Have you seen any mating activity yet? 


hoddo said:


> Heres some pics of a few Diamonds that live on and in our shed roof. The darker of the two big ones has been around for a few years and she dosent mind being touched, she's got a few males hanging around. The other big one hasnt been around as long and is a bit more timid. Theres a few more in the album when you click the thumbs.


----------



## Norm (Aug 28, 2011)

You might have a few more diamonds getting around that roof soon hey?


----------



## hoddo (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Bushman, and yep there sure has been some mating going on. You might be right Norm.. will the young hang around or head for the bush?


----------



## Norm (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont know enough about wild diamonds to say, but I would think they`ll hang around if there is enough cover from predators, and food for a little while. I wouldn`t think snakes of any age would move too far if they don`t have to. Maybe someone else can answer.


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 31, 2011)

My freshly shed Diamond:


----------



## Darken (Sep 2, 2011)

Little hatchling


----------



## melly88 (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks for all the pics guys & girls. 

do we have the size comparison pics to go with the ones everyone is posting???? 
i wanna see what everyones diamonds looked like when they where little & now when they are big/ bigger.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 5, 2011)

hoddo said:


> Thanks for the welcome Bushman, and yep there sure has been some mating going on. You might be right Norm.. will the young hang around or head for the bush?





Norm said:


> I dont know enough about wild diamonds to say, but I would think they`ll hang around if there is enough cover from predators, and food for a little while. I wouldn`t think snakes of any age would move too far if they don`t have to. Maybe someone else can answer.



You're most welcome Hoddo. You have a great opportunity to observe how Diamonds have adapted to and utilize a man-made environment. 8)

In regards to potential offspring hanging around, we will have to wait and see. An educated guess is that the gravid female will seek a more secluded refuge for oviposition and maternal incubation. Typically this is a more natural setting like a creek-side environment. Incubating females seem to like to be in the vicinity of fresh water and the moister conditions associated with these areas. If you want to encourage the soon to be gravid female to lay in your garden, perhaps you could block up the down-pipe and keep the gutter topped up with water. 
Otherwise I don't think that you'll see any hatchlings around the house but I might be wrong. In my experience, Diamond hatchlings are rarely found around houses. They are extremely secretive and cryptic as neonates though, so it's possible that if they did hatch in the suburbs, they are simply not seen or they disperse back into the bush.


----------



## hoddo (Sep 6, 2011)

We do have a nice frog pond they seem to like


----------

